# Would you give yourself amnesia to forget your past with SA?



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

IF you had the choice, would you purposely give your self self-induced amnesia so you could start your life over and not have SA (not sure if this is what would actually happen but in this case it does)

Or are you not willing to give up your family, friends, all your loved ones and memories?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

No because I think that there's a very good chance that I'd end up with SA again after having my memory wiped.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

broseph said:


> No because I think that there's a very good chance that I'd end up with SA again after having my memory wiped.


+1

The majority of my life hasn't been that traumatic. I am who I am because this is how my mind shaped the rather ordinary experiences of my life. My mind works a certain way. If I wiped it clean and started over, I'd end up the same way (or worse)


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

> No, dont take amnesia and cope with life


I'd keep Sa and my memories. There are some things and some people I'd never want to forget.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

definitely not. i've gained so much




namely ridiculously awesome insight gained from excessive introspection


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd rather give everyone else amnesia.


----------

